# How Many Bands?



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok. I have a yard of 0.02" sheet latex. I would like to taper 27cm long bands 26mm-18mm. My question is... how many bands should I have on each side? I want to hunt small game with this slingshot so I want enough power to shoot 3/8 steel balls. 
Thanks!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi DK,
.020 is a good gauge for targets but paired with 3/8" steel is not too good for hunting small game. You can cut the bands to give enough power for hunting but I would swing over to lead balls or move up to 1/2" steel for hunting if you can't get lead. I think a good cut for a .020"gauge would be 2 bands per side-1 1/8" x 7/8" x 8" pouch tie to prong tie. They would match up well with 1/2" steel or .38 up to .50 caliber lead. Hope it helps! Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

A wider taper fork end will add some torque to get things moving, try 2 layers with a 30 to 20mm taper, at that cut length...you will need a longish draw though to power that set up


----------

